# City of Burlingame, CA



## Shaun Bowler (Apr 3, 2008)

The City of Burlingame, CA will soon be advertizing for the position of Certified Tree Worker.
I believe the starting pay, not including benefits start @ 21.00 to 28.00 per hour.
Great crew,great equipment, great safety program.
If you think the cost of living in the SF Bay area is to high, you are wrong.
Now, these days it is all relative.
Gas, food, rent/homes are pretty much the same everywhere.
Keep an eye out at the City of Burlingame, CA web site for more info.


----------

